# New Kimber Solo Stainless STS Owner (with Review)



## ZmannR2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just received my new Solo STS yesterday. Gorgeous gun. Has a manufactured date of Jan 23, 2013. Haven't shot it yet but have some 147 gr FMJ's and some 115 gr hollow points. I'm hoping the 115 feeds ok. I hear some do and some don't. I'll post a review as soon as I get out to shoot it. Here's some pics of it for now. I polished the barrel with mothers mag and aluminum polish and oiled it all up with ballistol before taking these pics:



















A good hour on the barrel using the metal polish did wonders!! The barrel is already Farley nicely polished but now it's near mirror!

I posted this below but going to post it here for those who only read the first post:

MY REVIEW: OK! So I went out and shot roughly 50 rounds thru it....about 30 rounds of 147 gr FMJ and 20 of 115 gr hollow points. And I'm happy to report not a single hiccup! I was afraid the 115's wouldn't feed with all of Kimber's warnings about them but they did great. I even limp wristed with 115's and still fed the next round perfectly.

The one issue I did have was about 2 or 3 times I accidentally hit the mag release button and the mag would partially pull out therefore not feeding the next round. Once I became aware of my thumb hitting it, I never did it again. I may see if a gunsmith could maybe grind down the mag release just a little to possibly help. Otherwise, I just need to train myself to not keep my thumb so high while I shoot. Like I said, once I realized what I was doing, it never happened again.

Accuracy wise, this gun was popping glass bottles on the first shot from a good 7-10 yards away. It's VERY accurate for its size! I'm incredibly impressed!!!

So I don't know if I just got a good model or if it's because it's a newer build and Kimber got the bugs out but, so far I'm really impressed by this gun.

It feels great in my front or back pocket, smoothed with no snag points (I just sold my Sig P938 because it wasn't smooth enough for pocket carry). The trigger is SO SMOOTH!!!! The best way to describe it is like a spongey single action. It's not quite double action and not quite a firm single action. It's just a pure blissful spongey single action, lol!

Ummm what else? Obviously it's beautiful as you can tell, it's solid, it's very tight. Umm I will say for someone like a girl, they won't be able to rack the slide. And I can't at all if my hands or the gun is oily from cleaning even in the slightest way. The recoil spring is 2 seperate springs and when that second spring kicks in, it really gets tough. You can forget about putting in a full magazine and then racking the slide, you MUST have the slide racked and locked open THEN you put in the magazine and either depress the slide release or hand rack the slide putting the round into battery.

I got this baby on gun broker.com and paid a bit over MSRP but I believe it's worth it because it feels like a gun that expensive...and it's the answer I've been looking for after looking at Kahr PM9's, Springfield XDs, and actually buying the LCP (screw that gun, it kicks like a mule and the damn firing pin fell out while firing and hit me in the face!) and the Sig P938 (loved the looks but not the sharp snag points and the jamming)....the Solo is my answer to my pocket carry situation!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice! What does Kimber recommend for ammo? Be sure and give us a range report.


----------



## ZmannR2 (Feb 21, 2013)

OK! So I went out and shot roughly 50 rounds thru it....about 30 rounds of 147 gr FMJ and 20 of 115 gr hollow points. And I'm happy to report not a single hiccup! I was afraid the 115's wouldn't feed with all of Kimber's warnings about them but they did great. I even limp wristed with 115's and still fed the next round perfectly. 

The one issue I did have was about 2 or 3 times I accidentally hit the mag release button and the mag would partially pull out therefore not feeding the next round. Once I became aware of my thumb hitting it, I never did it again. I may see if a gunsmith could maybe grind down the mag release just a little to possibly help. Otherwise, I just need to train myself to not keep my thumb so high while I shoot. Like I said, once I realized what I was doing, it never happened again.

Accuracy wise, this gun was popping glass bottles on the first shot from a good 7-10 yards away. It's VERY accurate for its size! I'm incredibly impressed!!!

So I don't know if I just got a good model or if it's because it's a newer build and Kimber got the bugs out but, so far I'm really impressed by this gun. 

It feels great in my front or back pocket, smoothed with no snag points (I just sold my Sig P938 because it wasn't smooth enough for pocket carry). The trigger is SO SMOOTH!!!! The best way to describe it is like a spongey single action. It's not quite double action and not quite a firm single action. It's just a pure blissful spongey single action, lol!

Ummm what else? Obviously it's beautiful as you can tell, it's solid, it's very tight. Umm I will say for someone like a girl, they won't be able to rack the slide. And I can't at all if my hands or the gun is oily from cleaning even in the slightest way. The recoil spring is 2 seperate springs and when that second spring kicks in, it really gets tough. You can forget about putting in a full magazine and then racking the slide, you MUST have the slide racked and locked open THEN you put in the magazine and either depress the slide release or hand rack the slide putting the round into battery.

I got this baby on gun broker.com and paid a bit over MSRP but I believe it's worth it because it feels like a gun that expensive...and it's the answer I've been looking for after looking at Kahr PM9's, Springfield XDs, and actually buying the LCP (screw that gun, it kicks like a mule and the damn firing pin fell out while firing and hit me in the face!) and the Sig P938 (loved the looks but not the sharp snag points and the jamming)....the Solo is my answer to my pocket carry situation!


----------

